# Rigid JP06000 Jointer Information



## david_larch (Feb 5, 2012)

Does anyone on here have a Rigid JP06000? I am going to look at one in a few days and wanted to get your opinions on the machine. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

I have the orange open base model, and have been pleased by its performance and value. Wish the tables were longer, but at its price point, what could I really expect?


----------



## syenefarmer (Dec 19, 2009)

It's a very good basic jointer which should serve you well. If it's grey in color chances are very good that it is at least 10 years old or older. Orange ones started showing up in 2003.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

I have the grey open base version. It was new in the box from a guy who just had it in storage. The older ones actually have American made Emerson motors, I believe after that came Mexican made, then, well…you know. It was dead on out of the box. The tables were nice and parallel and it cuts very smoothly. I have no issues with it at all. If you get it, pick up an HTC mobile base if you are tight for space.


----------



## stevepeterson (Dec 17, 2009)

I have an orange one and really like it. I use it with infeed and outfeed support to joint wood up to 8' long with good results. I consider it to be one of the better designed and built Ridgid tools.

Keep in mind that an older unit might need new blades, so make sure the price takes that into account. I think I paid about $300 for mine and others were reporting that Home Depots was discounting them down to around $200 at times. The everyday price is around $450. A used price of $150 or less is a good deal. $200 or so might be questionable.


----------



## ShipWreck (Feb 16, 2008)

I think the 2 best deals out there for a 6" jointer are the HF and the Ridgid. They are pretty basic and perform excellent. I have a lot of shop time on both machines. They dont have all the bells and whistles like the more expensive units but function every bit as well.


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

the jp0610 was rated a top value by WOOD magazine in their last test of 6" jointers. i have a gray one and it is guaranteed for life regardless of ownership.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

*JP06000*...Yes , I just overhauled one. It has the ventilated base cabinet / stand underneath it. Very solid machine , cast iron seems to be of good quality , tables flat and straight , 46" across the two tables ,along with the nice fence system.
I just installed new blades and a belt . 
I need to clean the base up a little bit and then I'll be putting her on Craigslist…..only because I already have two Deltas and two Powermatics. If not , I would certainly keep the Ridgid….
This is my current project Powermatic 60 8" jointer circa 1956-7









This is my JP06000 after cleaning the tables up…fence system isn't on yet.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

WIth the exception of the infeed table handwheel, that gray Ridgid looks like and exact clone of my 6 inch Craftsman jointer.


----------



## david_larch (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks for all of the replies.

Rusty; nice looking clean-up. How did you clean up the tables? That is the exact model I am going to check out and it has some light surface rust. I'd be interested to know what blades and a belt cost, something I should look into.

If I dont go for the 6000, there is also an orange base model near me I may give a look on.

I do appreciate the feedback.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I got the blades and belt for less than $50…EvapoRust and some elbow grease on the tables : )


----------



## TellMePlease (Jun 26, 2020)

So is the Jp 06000 the same thing as the jp0610??

I'm loooong for replacement blades, belts, etc… and mostly comes up for jp0610. I got the Jp06000

Can't seem to find where it's the same essentially


----------



## syenefarmer (Dec 19, 2009)

JP0600 is the Ridge Tool/Emerson version of that jointer while the jp0610 is the TTI built version. About the only think that changed on that jointer when the manufacturing change tool place was the switch from the grey color to the orange color. The same sized knives will fit in either.


----------

